# They played again!!! yey!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am so pleased! Last night Tilly and Harry played with each other again! This hasn't happened for months, it just shows how much Tilly must have been hurting. I had thought that maybe they had just outgrown playing with each other. She would occasionally play when she was overcome with excitement on walks but they had not been near each other like this in the house for so, so long. Probably because Harry is a big clutz and stands on her feet.They seem to just have an understanding when Tilly can and can't play as not once has Harry tried to play with her when her nails have been bad. He became very clingy to me...almost a bit lonely! She must be feeling some relief to play again like this...or maybe it is just the metacam?? ah well, she seems happier!

I must add that Harry is wearing a t-shirt as he has been licking under his belly constantly. He has had a skin scraping and there seems to be nothing untoward going on. I am convinced it is a behavioural/habit thing as the t-shirt completely stops him even attempting to lick...I would think if he was really itching he would scratch/lick through the t-shirt.

oh and the person that shouts through from the kitchen at the end of the clip is my boyfriends mum who is not much of a doggy person...she hasn't been around dogs playing much!! 

After all that, here is my not very exciting, but very special vid of Tilly feeling better!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

looks like they were having fun, If Harry needs a play mate I could always box Jazz up for a visit 
i was thinking of tilly when i saw these on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Horse-Bandage-Print-Pattern-Pack-x-5-Equine-Pet-10cm_W0QQitemZ160383825325QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Horse_Wear_Equipment?hash=item25579ef5ad#ht_2455wt_939


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww Harry really missed his girl! Glad to hear Tilly is getting some relief. Her tail wags are soooo sweet!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

That's great to see! I'm so glad to hear that she's feeling better. I'm happy for Harry, too -- looks like he's every bit as happy as you are!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just so great to see. I am really surprised how well Tilly is moving around. Harry must be over the moon with happiness that she is feeling better. Luckily Tigger hasnt been ripped apart yet.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aww...they look so happy! Harry sounds like my Ike. He too steps all over other dogs or people when he's playing and excited. He has recently started itching and biting at his belly too, so I put a T shirt on him and Voila! No more itichies.  

You can see that Ike is quite comfy in his T also...


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh WOW looks like they are having a blast
good to see them playing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to see Tilly back to her playful self again. I'm sure Harry is a happy boy too.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It so nice to see she's feeling better!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tilly looks so much happier now, and Harry has his playmate back, that's a big woohooo !!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

aww... so sweet. Hooray for play time!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Emma, that must've made your heart dance to see your two back in play mode. Tilly was insistent, wasn't she?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice to see them both playing again


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww, they're so cute. Glad to see she's feeling better and that he's happier now. Does a heart good!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow that must feel so good to see her being her old, playful self  They both look so cute in their clothing! they look like they're getting ready for an exercise video - T-shirt and leg warmers  Thanks for making me smile!


----------

